# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Bị mất ổ D và E (Chỉ còn ổ C)

## kettrinh

chào,

bệnh này mình đã thử search trên 1 số diễn đàn nhưng vẫn ko khắc phục được (các phần mềm recover dữ liệu đều ko nhận được ổ d và c, sử dụng run "d:" cũng ko nhận được). [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]



mấy hôm trước, vẫn dùng bình thường. bỗng dưng 2 hôm nay mất tiêu ổ d và e. mình đã quét toàn bộ pc bằng kav nhưng ko phát hiện ra điều gì. khi kiểm tra bằng computer management thì nhận được như thế này : 



cái kì lạ là trong disk management nó nhận ổ c là 149 gb, nhưng kiểm tra trong properties thì chỉ có 30 gb =/

nhờ các bác giúp hộ bệnh này.

thanks rất nhìu

----------


## doanhson91

đã 2 ngày mà vẫn chưa có hồi âm.
ổ d và e chứa nhiều file học tập của mình nên rất mong được các bro giúp đỡ

----------


## TeamSEOAQ

híc híc, ko ai giúp sao =/ mấy bro cứu với. mình cần restore dữ liệu híc híc

----------


## huynhlam088

bạn dùng disk hiren boot, và dùng partion magic xem coi phân vùng ổ disk của bạn có bị ẩn đi hay không nhé.

nếu không được, bạn vui lòng reply để mình sẽ hướng dẫn bước kế tiếp phải làm

----------


## 513minh891

partition magic pro 8.05 nó báo là partition table error #108 found. và tất nhiên là cũng ko nhận được ổ đĩa (cả ổ disk1 luôn) =(

----------


## yugowolf

ok nếu vậy bạn đừng cố gắng dùng partion magic nữa, vì càng cố vào, thì ổ cứng của bạn sẽ được partion magic fix, và chuyển thành 1 ổ đó, cũng dùng disk hiren boot đó, thay vì chọn partion magic, thì bạn chọn paragon disk ... gì đó hình như nó ở vị trí số 4 hay 5 gì đó, và bạn thử sử dụng xem sao nhé.

chúc bạn may mắn

----------


## jenifer

mình tìm thấy paragon partition manager server, và mình cũng không biết sử dụng nó như thế nào.
search các bài hướng dẫn thì hâu như chỉ giải thích về các tính năng chứ ko cụ thể làm như thế nào. như create/ resize, copy hard disk v.v....
trong paragon partition .... nó báo rằng ổ đĩa mình là no label, và file system là invalid. click chuột phải vào ổ đĩa thì chỉ có vài mục sáng như delete, modify/change partition id.....

----------


## anhdjen

mình hôm trc cũng gặp tương tự thế này, nhưng vào băng partion magic có thây phân vùng d và e nhưng 2 phân vùng đó màu vàng và báo là unknow healthy, cuồi cùng fai forrmat va recover băng getdataback. còn cái này của bạn thì nhìn khó quá. bạn chụp đc cái hình khi vào băng partion magic ko ban

----------


## blogwhey1

mình dùng paragon partition manager server (ppms) 2009 portal để xem (mình thấy cái này hiệu quả hơn là kiểm tra trong manage của window) thấy có hiện khá là chi tiết, đặc biệt là use space.





nhưng khi dùng ppms trong lúc sử dụng hirent boot cd để boot thì các dòng volume label là no label, còn file system là invalid. (cái này mình ko có máy để chụp lại).

trên đây thì ghi là ổ c 149gb, use 128gb. nhưng khi kiểm tra bằng propertie thì chỉ nhận ổ c có 30gb =/ (hình ở post #1).

rất mong các bro chỉ giúp. mình rất cần có thể recover lại được ổ d

----------

